# How to get angles greater than my miter saw



## Murphy5584 (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi! I am trying to figure out how to get an angel that is more than what my miter saw can do. If you look at the picture below, I am looking to make cuts similar those that are in the circled portion of the photo. The angles around this portion of my piece are 30 degrees (this is the area where the arrow is pointed to) - how can I go about getting these as I think they would be 60 degree cuts (is my math right in this?) - Any suggestions??? I have looked at Jigs before but never seem to be able to do them right ...... this is wood lath so its pretty thin material. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Cut a wedge to put between the saw fence and the molding.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Are you sure about this?*



Murphy5584 said:


> Hi! I am trying to figure out how to get an angel that is more than what my miter saw can do. If you look at the picture below, I am looking to make cuts similar those that are in the circled portion of the photo. The angles around this portion of my piece are 30 degrees (this is the area where the arrow is pointed to) - how can I go about getting these as I think they would be 60 degree cuts (is my math right in this?) - Any suggestions??? I have looked at Jigs before but never seem to be able to do them right ...... this is wood lath so its pretty thin material. Thanks in advance!


It looks like you have a 4 sided box. The corner angles on a 4 sided box will be 90 degrees and the pieces will be mitered at 45 degrees. The sum of all the angles must equal 360 degrees. Are you overthinking this? :surprise2:


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

woodnthings said:


> It looks like you have a 4 sided box. The corner angles on a 4 sided box will be 90 degrees and the pieces will be mitered at 45 degrees. The sum of all the angles must equal 360 degrees. Are you overthinking this? :surprise2:


I thought the same thing when I looked at the picture. Still 45’s. Just small and tight.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Agree completely. 

George


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The diamond is taller than it is wide. That would make the angles different than 45.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I think Steve answered your question, use a wedge. It will be difficult to cut small pieces like that on a miter saw, you may want to clamp the part you need to save. Sometimes you can use a strip of wood with one end on part and other end resting on scrap the same thickness, then clamp the strip.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That photo is so cluttered, you can't tell anything*

If you are going to the trouble to post a photo, then clear off all the bits and pieces which do not have any meaning to your question. You are "communicating" via the photo, so if none of us can tell what the shape is, you won't get the correct answer.

The wedge Steve suggests is correct for angles less than 45 degrees as explained here:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/angles-setting-miter-saw-9644/

A 45 degree wedge will allow you to cut a 22.5 degree angle:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Sometimes when cutting small pieces you can just hold the small piece down with a stick. If you cut slow it doesn't put much drag on it and all you need is anything to keep your fingers away from the blade.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

I can't really tell from the picture what's going on. Looks like strips of wood laying on top of one another. 
However--is there a way you can flip the pieces around and cut the "inverse" of the angle? That's what I do when I need an angle that's beyond the saw's adjustment.


----------

